# Mirc



## mrSmiles (Dec 1, 2002)

i need help every time i try to connect to mirc it says unable to resolve server or something like that and i dont know whats wrong with it????
please help!!!

thanks


----------



## Angelical_1 (Dec 1, 2002)

Try this server (works for me) :

/server irc.inet.tele.dk 6667

Regards Angelical_1


----------



## ruffmeister (Dec 3, 2002)

could be you have a firewall running dude


----------



## -DAMN- (Dec 3, 2002)

Í use irc.daxnet.no and it works all the time.


----------



## CUE (Dec 3, 2002)

I use irc://irc.efnet.net/gbatemp directly in the browser


----------



## Dranzer (Dec 3, 2002)

Use seattle or Demon,  or just type 

/server irc.efnet.net random 

yes thats right use random

It will automaticly find the best server


----------



## mrSmiles (Dec 4, 2002)

yeah thanks ill try it


----------

